# ti mou proteinete gia filesystem

## koukos

Exw 2 mixanakia sto spiti, 1 client kai ena server. Sto server mou pou ton exe synexeia anoixto, exw gia filesystem reiserfs. Twra pou kalokairiazei to revma peftei olo kai poio syxna, me apotelesma 2 fores na mou pidixtei to gentoo. Ti mia mou xalane kapoia binary, tin alli otan frtonei ta rc scripts ta ftinei. Nomize oti i epilogi tou reiserfs itan la8os (to evala gia logous taxytitas, pragma pou telika den xreiazome sto server). Gia peite mou leipon, ti na balo gia filesystem? Palia, otan eixa mandrake me xfs, den eixa antimetopisei kanena problima. Episeis lene oti to reiserfs4 einai kata poly kalytero, kai pleon arketa sta8ero. To jfs, 8ymame oti sernotane stis arxes pou eixe bgei. Oso gia ext2 kai ext3 den to polyskeftome. Telos panton, opoios exei kati na protinei as mou to pei, giati eimai gia format.

----------

## kavatzoulas

Genika lene pws gia server to ext3 einai poly kalh lysh. Egw exw xfs sto desktop system mou - apofash pou parthike logw twn kalwn tou epidosewn me megala files (otan phgaino-ferneis 3-4 .avi tin imera anamesa sta partition sou thes kati pou na apodidei...). Pera omws apo tis epidoseis, para ta oxi liga crash toso logw reymatos oso kai logw "peiramatwn" me perierga kernel options, to filesystem deixnei na min to peirazei katholou to reboot en psyxrw. Oute deixnei na epireazete toso apo poia kernel version exeis...

Skeftomai vevaia sovara na allaxw tin /usr partition se reiser4 kathoti vlepontas benchmarks gia polla mikra files einai milia mprosta kai to portage mallon tha exei sovara kerdi... Perimenw omws na ginei ligo pio stathero (na mpei sta mm-sources)

----------

## bld

Ta filesystems imho einai para polu complex topic gia na pei kaneis me apoliti sigouria to "ti einai kalitero" gia pou. Apodiji einai ta apira benchmark pou kanoune sixna pikna diaforoi experts kai mh .. ta opia boreis na vreis sto google. 

Boro na sou pw dio logia apo prosopikes mou embiries alla den eimai se thesi na krino ta diafora fs. Kata tin apopsi mou den ajizei ton kopo na valeis ext2/3 afou einai FS "palioteris" genias kai eidika to ext2 xirizete me kako tropo diskous megaliterous apo 20 GB. Apo ta 3 jfs/xfs/reiser nomizw pws to standar einai to reiser, ki apo apopsi statherotitas kai taxititas (reiser 4). To na peis oti to reiserFS 4 einai "pio stathero" einai parakindineumeno afou den exei polu kairo apo tote pou vgike. Egw eixa provlimata me kapia programata kai to "xfs", enw me to jfs eixa provlimata meta apo kathe asximo reboot.. paroti mou fanike to pio grigoro apola. Egw protino reiser alla nomizw pws kai to xfs einai ok, ta alla einai unstable/palia imho.

----------

## Spyretto

ext2 άμα έχεις και αλλα unix στο ίδιο pc , kana OpenBSD ή FreeBSD ας πουμε ,

για να βλέπει το ένα το άλλο

ext3 άμα θες  σύγχρονο και με παραπάνω attributes filesystems 

reiserfs γιατι γα..αει ....

Eγώ έχω και τα 3

----------

## Deathwing00

Tha sou pw i ext3 i reiserfs... pantos OXI JFS! To JFS to dokimasa kai einai poli provlimatiko akoma... as perimenoume gia epomeni version...

Sto kato kato tis grafis, den einai gia linux, ala gia AIX.

----------

## divined

re paidia, to ext3 den einai journaling filesystem; Egw san sxetikos newbie, ayto xrhsimopoihsa se ola mou ta partitions. Kindyneyw na xase dedomena apo ena apotomo reboot me to etx3;

Giwrgos

----------

## stgreek

 *divined wrote:*   

> re paidia, to ext3 den einai journaling filesystem; Egw san sxetikos newbie, ayto xrhsimopoihsa se ola mou ta partitions. Kindyneyw na xase dedomena apo ena apotomo reboot me to etx3;
> 
> Giwrgos

 

Apo oti xerw einai journalling filesystem kai pistevw oti kanei sync ta dedomena sto disko kathe 5 sec. opote den tha eprepe na exeis provlima.

----------

## bld

 *divined wrote:*   

> re paidia, to ext3 den einai journaling filesystem; Egw san sxetikos newbie, ayto xrhsimopoihsa se ola mou ta partitions. Kindyneyw na xase dedomena apo ena apotomo reboot me to etx3;
> 
> Giwrgos

 

edw de xaneis dedomena me to fat32, prepei na eisai k ligo gkantemis gia na simvi kati tetio.. 

Min spatalas k polu energia sta filesystems.. tzampa zorizese egw exw akousi ta kalutera kai ta xirotera gia ola ta fs pou boreis na ta fantastis.

----------

## _r00t-

reiserfs 3.6 giati einai kai stable kai fast

kai oti prepei gia low latencies

to xfs sinistiete pio poli gia megala files tis taxhs anw ton 1gb

oson afora to reiser4 ... kalitera perimene gia  kana xronia na bgei kamia reiser4.1 version

----------

## analogDevices

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-fs9.html

xfs rulez

----------

## _r00t-

sto link pou mas edoses leei :

 *Quote:*   

> it's no longer clear that ReiserFS is still the next-gen performance leader.

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

